# Korean Watches?



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

So a fellow at work who has noticed I wear a different watch from time to time started talking to me about watches.


I have a few Seikos and was extolling the virtues of Japanese craftmanship.


He is Korean and was asking if I was aware of any Korean watches.

I drew a blank but said I figure they might be wearing a lot of Chinese watches over there.

I mentioned the Seagull movement (watch?) and told him I'd have a look out for him.


I used search both here and on Google and didn't come up with much in terms of Korean watches.

Anyone here with links/info regarding Korean watches?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Coffeeshopman said:


> So a fellow at work who has noticed I wear a different watch from time to time started talking to me about watches.
> 
> I have a few Seikos and was extolling the virtues of Japanese craftmanship.
> 
> ...


There hasn't been much discussion here about Korean watches. you could try over on the Affordables forum, but chances are they won't know much more.

The big South Korean fashion watch brand is Romanson, which uses Chinese, Japanese, Swiss and local parts. Some of their watches are even made in Switzerland. They're quite international. I've seen them in shops here and if you look around you'll probably find them, too. A few years ago they started up a new factory in North Korea, but I don't know what happened to that as the political situation has changed.

Orient have in the past assembled some of their watches in South Korea. The Citizen Group have several holdings there, too. Japan CBM Corp (Part of Citizen Group) used to assemble Q&Q brand watches there years ago.

In North Korea the Moranbong watch factory in Pyongyang has closed, so far as I know. They used to make mechanical watches based on an old Swiss low-grade design but upgraded.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Moranbong North Korean watch coming to me but it will be a couple of weeks before it arrives. Then we can all take a closer look!


----------



## cameronma (May 7, 2010)

In fact,I almost have not any knowledge about North Korea watch, I had thought if their technology will be from Russia or China.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

There is a previous thread about Moranbong watches here with photographs of the dials/faces and movements.


----------



## Coffeeshopman (May 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm impressed, Thanks fellas!

_So much knowledge just waiting to be tapped_...Behold, The Power Of WatchUSeek!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to assume the Invicta factory is in South Korea and not the North :-d


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

If any of you can figure out a way for me to get my hands on this SWC watch, I would like to know. S.W.C. are my initials so it would be cool to have it.

SWC _ SEA0483 - SWC(SAMSUNG WATCH) - ECPlaza










Samsung Watch Company. http://www.samsungwatch.com/english/index.asp

http://www.samsungwatch.com/english/channel_02/index.asp?category1=topcate-3

http://www.samsungwatch.com/english/channel_01/ceo.html

http://www.samsungwatch.com/english/channel_02/index.asp?category1=topcate-1

http://swccorp.en.ecplaza.net/ <===this website looks to be wholesale


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I looked at some of the samsung watches at the samsung Watch company aka SWC website .I am not impressed.


----------



## Phil_6506 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello.

Kappa is South Korean watch.

Here are the links to two of them in eBay
1/ KAPPA BRAND NEW MEN'S WATCH WITH AUTOMATIC MOVEMENT - eBay (item 280582539258 end time Jan-28-11 11:32:54 PST)
2/ KAPPA KM637UA Brand New Gentlemens Date Automatic Watch - eBay (item 110637813287 end time Jan-21-11 17:08:04 PST)

Kappa is reliable, runs +6 second/ 24 hrs. I have them for over a year and found no problem.

The Kappa from the second link has a working power reserve indicator and a 24 hour sub dial;
however, I prefer the Kappa from the first link. It looks and feels very nice.

Cheers,

Phil



Coffeeshopman said:


> So a fellow at work who has noticed I wear a different watch from time to time started talking to me about watches.
> 
> I have a few Seikos and was extolling the virtues of Japanese craftmanship.
> 
> ...


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

When I lived in Korea I recall seeing the Samsung SWC watches at the Samsung Department store. If you know anyone that lives there you can probably find one quite easily. You might be able to find a new friend who can help you in the various English Teachers forums around the interwebs.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Phil_6506 said:


> 2/ KAPPA KM637UA Brand New Gentlemens Date Automatic Watch - eBay (item 110637813287 end time Jan-21-11 17:08:04 PST)


Thanks for the heads up, Phil and I think these are not bad looking watches at all (saw a couple of Kappas I like :-! ) ...but_ $40 shipping_ to Canada??? From the US? I can get $10 shipping from _China_ ;-)


----------



## Phil_6506 (Aug 12, 2009)

AlbertaTime said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Phil and I think these are not bad looking watches at all (saw a couple of Kappas I like :-! ) ...but_ $40 shipping_ to Canada??? From the US? I can get $10 shipping from _China_ ;-)


You 're welcome, AlbertaTime. Sorry for the shipping charge to Canada.

I bought the Kappa KM637 and KM638 on Feb. 2010 for $39 each, shipping cost included on eBay. 
There were only models KM636, KM637, KM638 automatic at that time. Since then I regularly checked for new Kappa models, 
and now almost a year later I feel disappointed. Kappa does not add any new model any more.

I doubt Kappa movements are Chinese 's movements.

Let me compare the two Kappa with Orient Mako. It 's very subjective.
1/ Appearance (look and feel):
KM638 is 92% of Mako 
KM637 is 75% of Mako. It has a power reserve indicator but looks and feels... cheap.
2/ Winding mechanism are 92% of Mako.
3/ For accuracy: One Kappa is +6 sec/day, other is +10 sec/day.

Some Kappa borrowed pictures:
a/ KM638























b/ KM637


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Phil_6506 said:


> I doubt Kappa movements are Chinese 's movements.


I'm pretty sure they _are_ Chinese movements. Sea-Gull ST16 and ST6 variants to be specific.


----------



## Phil_6506 (Aug 12, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> I'm pretty sure they _are_ Chinese movements. Sea-Gull ST16 and ST6 variants to be specific.


Thank you, Chascomm.


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry for bumping an old thread...

But I wonder where those Kappa watches be could be bought online? I'm searching for a cool looking "Made in Korea" watch.

Also, I discovered another manufacturer called Christian Mode, they claim they are making watches from 1989: í�¬ë¦¬ìŠ¤ì°¬ëª¨ë"œ

Here's a have a video on YT, looks like they are a mostly a fashion watch manufacturer:





The watches they make are branded DOX, Geiger, Paul Brail, Ti Sento,...

I've seen DOX and Ti Sento automatics, you can see them on ebay, their store is named "christianmode".
Now in the video they say they use Swiss and Japanese movements, but they probably use Chinese ones? For example for the below model they say its a "2510 automatic movement", which is Seagull?


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Try Tisell.kr. Really excellent watches. There's a thread in the Affordables section about them.

Stefan


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## titov (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, I know Tisell, love their fliegers and their "Nomos/Antea" tribute. But those designes are reserved for German watches, Laco flieger and Stowa for the bauhaus design watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

titov said:


> Now in the video they say they use Swiss and Japanese movements, but they probably use Chinese ones? For example for the below model they say its a "2510 automatic movement", which is Seagull?


Yes it is.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd like a korean watch with hangul or chinese writings on dial and case.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

I think it would be great if Tisell made some watches with Hangul! And this is from an Anglo-American. They have great quality for price. I have a tourbillon and am very happy with it.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Well... undeniably, TISELL's move into international market does stir some waves...


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Tisell comes to mind. I have a piece from them. It is, however, powered by a Miyota 8215. I'm not sure if any of it is made in Korea or not.


----------

